# Free Ian Dunbar Puppy Book



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I just thought I'd share these links to a free puppy book. I was going to buy Ian Dunbar's Before and After Getting Your New Puppy, but then realised I didn't have to! I'm looking forward to reading what he has to say.

Here's the Amazon Book.
http://www.amazon.com/Before-After-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268883344&sr=1-1

And here's the free PDFs, split into 2 parts.

Before You Get Your Puppy
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/you-get-your-puppy

After You Get Your Puppy
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/dog-star-daily-declares-january-shelter-dog-prevention-month


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you  I get my puppy in just over 3 weeks so this will be helpful


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's great...thank you for sharing this with us!
_


----------

